# slummin in chat



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Watchin all the girls go by.....


:dude: 
Coach


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would join ya, but my Atlanta Falcons are on. gotta love football


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

found a curb too.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I am with Sethndaddy. I had a chance to put on the Rocket Science tires that I just got for some old lionels, marx and gave them some new life. Amazing how much faster those lionels are even with skinny silicones. 
Then, I had to go watch the season's first Monday Night Game.
Dinner, slot cars and football - the perfect evening!
Jim


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> I am with Sethndaddy. I had a chance to put on the Rocket Science tires that I just got for some old lionels, marx and gave them some new life. Amazing how much faster those lionels are even with skinny silicones.
> Then, I had to go watch the season's first Monday Night Game.
> Dinner, slot cars and football - the perfect evening!
> Jim



Patriots where not playing.. All else is incidental...And a way to allow those who have not been abosrbed into the brady bunch zone to dream.

BTw I have been a pats fan for over 30 years I get to gloat LOL...  

Coach


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I am a Bears fan. Another building year. I haven't been able to gloat since 1985. Oh well, more time to assemble slots on the coffee table.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

STOCK CAR RACING! Everything else is just a game! HAHA

Circle Track DAC


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> I am a Bears fan. Another building year. I haven't been able to gloat since 1985. Oh well, more time to assemble slots on the coffee table.


Ya but 85 what a year to gloat about, I darn near lost every slot I owned betting the spread..lol...


Coach


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm hangin' out for a while.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

About that time, isn't it?


----------

